# Is your vacuum sealer not working right any more?



## jjseabrook (Mar 19, 2013)

Doesn't seem to suck the bags down all the way, or doesn't suck them down all the way to where it will automatically go to Seal?

One thing you might try before throwing that thing away and buying a new one is to treat those spongy little strips that help it seal.  Those can dry out and it won't be able to seal any more.  Get a bottle of Mineral Oil from your local pharmacy.  Just costs a couple bucks.  The smaller the bottle the better.  It's odorless and tasteless.  Pull those spongy strips out and wipe them down good with the Mineral Oil, and wipe off the excess.  Put them back in after treating, and you may be pleasantly surprised. 

If that doesn't work and you still have to throw your vacuum sealer away, the remaining Mineral Oil can be used as a laxative.  LOL

JJ


----------



## jerseyhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

The left over mineral oil can also be used  on cutting boards or butcher block.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 11, 2013)

Mineral Oil is a food grade Lubricant so it can be used on Grinders, Stuffers and as a lube on Sharpening Stones as well...JJ


----------



## djom1cincy (Apr 11, 2013)

One of my sponge seal broke on my vac sealer. I ordered some off amazon for a few dollars and replaced both. Worked like new after that.


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 11, 2013)

djom1cincy said:


> One of my sponge seal broke on my vac sealer. I ordered some off amazon for a few dollars and replaced both. Worked like new after that.


i did the same thing with my sealer...the foam seals were shot...installed the new ones and works like new


----------



## dcarch (Apr 11, 2013)

I have bypassed and rewired/switched the heating strip. 

I control when and how long the heating strip operates.

dcarch


----------

